# 2 yr old with possible problem - Please help



## momofclaire (Mar 20, 2004)

Hello,I am new to this site, but I have been reading and am really impressed with the everyones knowledge and comments and willingness to help others. I hope someone will be able to help me.I have a 2 year old daughter who has had problems with bowel movements since I weaned her from breast milk at 10 months. Since then she is alway constipated and it hurts her a lot to go. She walks on her tip toes, pulls as her diaper, and whines and cries. It breaks my heart. This goes on sometimes up to 3-4 hours until she goes. I have asked doctors but have gotten nowhere. Finally I got a new Dr. he prescribed Miralax. I give her 1/2 a dose every morning in her juice. It seemed to have worked with the discomfort that she was feeling however she started going 4-5 sometimes more often in a day. Then it became diahreah. I quit giving it to her, thinking that she was getting too much, now she is no longer constipated but she is back to being in pain and she goes quite often. It is so hard to know what is happening because she doesn't know how to tell me what is wrong except by saying "hurts" and pulling at her diaper. As her mother it is so hard for me to see her in pain and not be able to help her.Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Is she drinking cow's milk? Have you taken her to an allergist?Please give a bit more background. It's a little hard to believe that a dr. would prescribe Miralax before exploring dietary issues or referring you to a pediatric allergist.


----------



## momofclaire (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes she is drinking cows milk, no she has not seen an alergist. The only alergy that she showed early (1 year of age) was peanut butter, but she has since grown out of it. I haven't taken her anywhere except her docter, which until now has always been a family doctor. With the arrival of our son I decided to go with a pediatrician. We just moved here 6 mos. ago and the Dr. didn't ask about her dietary habits. He has only seen her 3x, he sees her when I bring my 5 mos. old son for his visits, but not specificaly her. When she was 9 mos. I had to take her into the ER for an enema because she hadn't gone in 9 days, they did x-rays to rule out a blockage and found none. My family DR. was not concerned saying that breast milk is very efficient and does not produce much waste. Do you think I should get a second opinion?


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Definitely! If you can trace her bowel problems to weening from breast to cow's milk, I think you need to start there. Plus, if she's had other allergies, that would be a big red flag to me.I'd also take a long look at that doctor. Let me see if I understand what you're saying. He's never specifically examined your daughter, but he prescribed Miralax to a 2 yr old? If so, this sound very irresponsible.


----------



## momofclaire (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes, he has examined her, for her 2 year exam. That is when he prescribed the Miralax. But before that he has only seen for a flu shot.Is Miralax a strong laxitive? You sound as though taking Miralax should be a last resort? Do you think it's too much for someone as young as she is?


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't have any specific knowledge of Miralax, other than knowing that any laxative can cause dependence. However, prescribing any "adult" medication to a 2 yr old concerns me. Especially, as a first course of action. Personally, I would have suggested exploring dietary issues before resorting to prescription anything.I can only urge you to get a second opinion. I'd probably start by going to an allergist to check on the cow's milk thing and then on to a pediatric gastroenterologist.


----------



## samantha145 (Apr 21, 2004)

momofclaire- i used to have problems going to the bathroom normally when i was younger.. going too little, being C alot. i remember my mom putting sum weird stuff in my orange juice and making me shakes that i had to drink with that stuff in them. if i remember correctly when i went to the bathroom some of the stuff was like orangish or sumthin like that. i am wondering if this stuff is Miralax?!


----------



## Vcardenas23 (10 mo ago)

momofclaire said:


> Hello,I am new to this site, but I have been reading and am really impressed with the everyones knowledge and comments and willingness to help others. I hope someone will be able to help me.I have a 2 year old daughter who has had problems with bowel movements since I weaned her from breast milk at 10 months. Since then she is alway constipated and it hurts her a lot to go. She walks on her tip toes, pulls as her diaper, and whines and cries. It breaks my heart. This goes on sometimes up to 3-4 hours until she goes. I have asked doctors but have gotten nowhere. Finally I got a new Dr. he prescribed Miralax. I give her 1/2 a dose every morning in her juice. It seemed to have worked with the discomfort that she was feeling however she started going 4-5 sometimes more often in a day. Then it became diahreah. I quit giving it to her, thinking that she was getting too much, now she is no longer constipated but she is back to being in pain and she goes quite often. It is so hard to know what is happening because she doesn't know how to tell me what is wrong except by saying "hurts" and pulling at her diaper. As her mother it is so hard for me to see her in pain and not be able to help her.Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Vcardenas23 (10 mo ago)

momofclaire said:


> Hello,I am new to this site, but I have been reading and am really impressed with the everyones knowledge and comments and willingness to help others. I hope someone will be able to help me.I have a 2 year old daughter who has had problems with bowel movements since I weaned her from breast milk at 10 months. Since then she is alway constipated and it hurts her a lot to go. She walks on her tip toes, pulls as her diaper, and whines and cries. It breaks my heart. This goes on sometimes up to 3-4 hours until she goes. I have asked doctors but have gotten nowhere. Finally I got a new Dr. he prescribed Miralax. I give her 1/2 a dose every morning in her juice. It seemed to have worked with the discomfort that she was feeling however she started going 4-5 sometimes more often in a day. Then it became diahreah. I quit giving it to her, thinking that she was getting too much, now she is no longer constipated but she is back to being in pain and she goes quite often. It is so hard to know what is happening because she doesn't know how to tell me what is wrong except by saying "hurts" and pulling at her diaper. As her mother it is so hard for me to see her in pain and not be able to help her.Does anyone have any suggestions?





momofclaire said:


> Yes she is drinking cows milk, no she has not seen an alergist. The only alergy that she showed early (1 year of age) was peanut butter, but she has since grown out of it. I haven't taken her anywhere except her docter, which until now has always been a family doctor. With the arrival of our son I decided to go with a pediatrician. We just moved here 6 mos. ago and the Dr. didn't ask about her dietary habits. He has only seen her 3x, he sees her when I bring my 5 mos. old son for his visits, but not specificaly her. When she was 9 mos. I had to take her into the ER for an enema because she hadn't gone in 9 days, they did x-rays to rule out a blockage and found none. My family DR. was not concerned saying that breast milk is very efficient and does not produce much waste Do you think I should get a opinion?


----------

